# Looking to adopt newly weaned rat around July 8th



## ratluver101 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey all! I am going on vacation and will return July 8th. I am looking to adopt a newly weaned rat, and am willing to pay an adoption fee. I live in the chicago land area. I have owned many rats in the past, so I am well equipped on care. Let me know if you know of anything


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You should be looking for two or three rats rather than one.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

You'll want a pair or group, as rats are social and get bored, lonely, and depressed on their own. There are several people posting about accidental litters in the Chicago area right now, but if you want absolutely fantastic babies from a reputable and ethical breeder, check out Sweet Genes. Debbie is amazing. You may have to wait a bit longer than July, but it will be well worth it. You won't find better babies than hers in this area.


----------

